# And The Winners Are...



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

On Saturday, theInternational Association of Culinary Professionals gave out its cookbook awards. The winners are:

*Cookbook Of The Year*

The Bread Baker's Apprentice: Mastering the Art of Extraordinary Bread by Peter Reinhard

*Bread, Other Baking And Sweets*

The Bread Baker's Apprentice: Mastering the Art of Extraordinary Bread by Peter Reinhard

*Chefs And Restaurants Category*

Lidia's Italian-American Kitchen by Lidia Matticchio Bastianich

*Food Reference / Technical Category*

Professional Baking by Wayne Gisslen

* General Category*

A New Way To Cook by Sally Schneider

* International Category*

Savoring India: Recipes and Reflections on Indian Cooking by Julie Sahni

*Single Subject Category*

How To Grill by Steven Raichien

For more details, visit the IACP website


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The Bread Baker's Apprentice - weren't we talking about this one (at great length) just a while ago? Great read; it is deserving of such recognition. What do you think, Kyle???


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It is an awesome book Jim. He writes very well and clearly, you get a sense of his knowledge reading the first chapters before the recipes. 

As for the recipes, each one is awesome, you just want to try them all, just for the pleasure of travelling through loaves and loaves.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I have the book since a few months now and I am very pleased with it. I keep coming back for Mr. Reinhart's clear instructions and I really enjoy the high quality photographs.

For anyone who enjoys baking, this book is a must buy!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Chef Joe George wrote an excellent review of this book on ChefTalk.com. Just go to the bookshelf section:

www.cheftalk.com


----------

